# Emergency Kolob Reservoir change / treatment



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Such a shame. Looks like we'll be losing a lot of 25+ inch trout this fall.

why are people so **** stupid???
Perch! ugh. I hate those f*****g fish.

https://www.facebook.com/UtahDWR/photos/a.217901661554187/2497902843554046/?type=3&theater


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You got to be kidding. **O**


What kind of moron would think that is a good idea? 

Agreed, such a waste.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Dang, wouldn’t there be a way to shock the fish and restock them elsewhere? Such a shame who ever did this. I love fishing this lake. I was thinking of fishing there this weekend if I went down to visit family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Could it be possible for some type of bird or animal to have transported small fry or eggs from these species and introduced them?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Could it be possible for some type of bird or animal to have transported small fry or eggs from these species and introduced them?


sure it could be possible. But for a bird to carry pairs of 3 different species (6 total fish at minimum)? I think those odds would be astronomical.

This was a person...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is more like some idiot with a cooler full of fish that dumped them into Kolob for their own pleasure. 

It is too bad that they can't catch some of these backyard biologist that think that they know better that the ones that manage the fisheries. Way too many waters have been ruined by them.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

And on top of all the BS they stocked brook trout this year! Kolob could grow some beautiful brooks along with the dandy ‘bows and cutts. Hang the bastads!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If you are going to kill the lake anyway, then why do not raise the limit to no limit?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So any specific date on the Kill?
What if they don’t kill it off and leave the fish in the lake. What kind of problems would happen to the fishery? 
I have a hard time believing those fish could survive a trip down the creek and over the water fall than down into the Virgin river


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I saw the same post on Facebook last week, this was once an amazing fishery not so much anymore. When they changed the regs to allow bait fishing a couple years ago it has steadily gone down hill. I have asked for more patrols by the DWR to enforce the size/number of fish being taken and have yet to see anyone up there citing people. On several occasions I have seen people with buckets full of fish on the shore line. Never used to happen, at least I never saw it happen before bait fishing was allowed.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

kailey29us said:


> I saw the same post on Facebook last week, this was once an amazing fishery not so much anymore. When they changed the regs to allow bait fishing a couple years ago it has steadily gone down hill. I have asked for more patrols by the DWR to enforce the size/number of fish being taken and have yet to see anyone up there citing people. On several occasions I have seen people with buckets full of fish on the shore line. Never used to happen, at least I never saw it happen before bait fishing was allowed.


I completely disagree.

Last fall numerous anglers, on numerous occasions, were catching and releasing trout (rainbows, cutts, hybrids) over 25"! Keep in mind, this fishery is largely (almost 100% for cutthroat) self-sustaining! How many trout fisheries do we have in Utah that produce trophy sized trout and are self-sustaining? (Not very many) All while allowing bait fishing during the summer months!

Kolob was a true gem. If there was any downside to it, it was simply the summer time popularity with out-of-state recreationists.

It is a true shame that we are losing it. I'm looking forward to a bright future once again.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> So any specific date on the Kill?


The lake is being drained as we speak. The outlet gate has issues, and they were looking at using divers to repair those issues. Now they have the opportunity to just drain it and fix those issues. Once it is as low as they can get it, they will fix the gates, and the UDWR will then treat it.



hondodawg said:


> What if they don't kill it off and leave the fish in the lake. What kind of problems would happen to the fishery?


The fishery at Kolob would certainly suffer with perch. Perch would destroy the self-sustaining trout recruitment that makes Kolob so unique. Like every other reservoir in Utah with perch, you'd end up with a fishery dominated by stunted perch.

But this isn't the biggest concern. The biggest concern is that Federal stipulations govern the species allowed in the Virgin River drainage -- and perch are one species specifically listed as not allowed due to the threat they pose to endangered species downstream in the Virgin.



hondodawg said:


> I have a hard time believing those fish could survive a trip down the creek and over the water fall than down into the Virgin river


It makes no difference whatsoever whether you believe perch would survive this trip or not. They are not allowed in this drainage. The rules are already written to prevent perch from being in this drainage.

Regardless of your belief, the chance is there. Especially if the species (perch) established a base population in Kolob. The more perch in Kolob, the better chance you have of them ending up downstream from Kolob. Kolob Creek is only a 10 mile section of stream to the North Fork of the Virgin -- a distance, and drop, that fish certainly could manage.

Basically -- the UDWR has no choice in this matter. If they do nothing, the Feds would step in and take control.

The UDWR is doing the right thing.


----------



## rafalciemski (May 18, 2018)

Did anyone fist there lately? I'm planing on take a trip there next weekend with my 8 year old son. How is the action now? Is powerbait working there, never fish there before. My son is really excited about this trip, he loves fishing


----------

